# SPCA or not ?



## bszaronos (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey all,

I have a question for all of you. My semi-feral cat gave birth to eight kittens 4-5 weeks ago. I was going to take the kittens up to the spca. Also I was going to take mom up and have her spade, but returned to me to go back to being an outside cat in the shed. My wife suggested that we give the mom to the spca as well. I have finally gotten the mom to take to me. She lets me pet her and bumps her head against me. I would love to bring her in, but I had previously found one of her kittens almost a year ago. I tried to bring one of the babies inside, but Tabbie hissed and growled at it. So I don't think that her and the mother would get along. Mom had also given birth to a girl and a boy cat as well last year. I am able to get kinda close to one, but no where near the other cat. ( I am going to have to trap them and get them fixed as well. )

Basicly, do you think that taking the mom to try and be adopted is the right thing to do ?


----------



## Xaenthe (May 15, 2008)

The problem is two-fold. Kittens should be at least 12 weeks old before they're separated from their mother, so they'll need to stay together until then. 

On the other hand, the longer you wait to handle feral kittens, the harder it'll be to tame them. 

I'd suggest capturing them all at once--the mother and all eight kittens--and taking them all to the SPCA. That way they can stay together and the kittens will be safe while they grow. Contact your local SPCA beforehand to ask about their euthanasia policy. Many clinics are overburdened with animals, and while the kittens may be adopted out with ease, finding a home for a feral adult cat will be much more difficult. For example, the SPCA near my hometown has a 2-week euthanasia policy, which in my opinion is much too short. If your SPCA's pet-keeping limit is too short for your tastes, ask if it would be possible for them to contact you after the kittens have been weaned and the mother cat's chances for adoption are running out. That way you can ensure that the kittens are properly cared for and adopted, and that the mother cat has a sure-fire home if no one else wants her.


----------



## Sweetvegan74 (Jun 18, 2005)

*No.*

Wait untill the kittens are at least 6-7 weeks then take the mom cat and have her spayed and released. Don't give the kittens to the spca as young kittens are killed. If you bring Mom she will be put down as well as she is not too friendly and is considered not adoptable.

Please foster the kittens yourself once fully vetted they can be found homes.


----------

